

Day of the Triffords: A live coding performance in Scheme with Impromptu - pygy_
http://vimeo.com/2735394

======
pygy_
It starts with quiet howls and hums, but gradually gathers in strength into
layers of heavy industrial beats.

The whole piece is coded right in front of your eyes, in Scheme. The code
controls various synth and samplers (no real time audio synthesis here). The
first 1min45 is silent, because the piece is coded from scratch.

